# I-Doser



## BigBuddahBud (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone ever herd/tryed it?


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Dec 5, 2007)

Tried it, very light effects, like hypnotism, on some people it works and some it doesn't. If you're not that great at zoning out while stone sober I wouldn't recommend it. Save your money.


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 5, 2007)

Didn't work for me... I just found the sounds extremely annoying.


----------

